# Removing primer spots



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My son put a can of primer of all places in a white fiberglass shower pan. Yeh. Thats right. Purple dots. Anyone ever find a way to remove the primer from tubs/showers?

LOL!

Probably not


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Bill said:


> My son put a can of primer of all places in a white fiberglass shower pan. Yeh. Thats right. Purple dots. Anyone ever find a way to remove the primer from tubs/showers?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Probably not


Clear cleaner


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whew.. Good luck buddy. 

On a side note... It's cool your working with your son!

Just make sure he never does that again!


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Agree with the clear primer and magic eraser. I spilled a whole can off a six foot ladder.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If the clear cleaner gets it off, it will do it at the expense of the gel coat finish. You may need to have a refinish company touch it up to regain the gloss.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

What's up with the purple primer? MA has their own code and clear primer is allowed, actually if you see purple primer in MA its screaming homeowners did it. NH has gone back and forth on it but as of right now you can use clear. I think that clear looks better but maybe that's because it's all I've ever used.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> If the clear cleaner gets it off, it will do it at the expense of the gel coat finish. You may need to have a refinish company touch it up to regain the gloss.


Probably, but has to be cheaper than the alternative.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If you have to call someone to clean up the gel coat once you have the purple out its probably better to just have them remove the purple. I've seen fiberglass guys wet sand it out and repair it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Contact the manufacturer. You might be surprised at what their factory authorized warranty tech can do with some wet sand paper, an air brush, and a buffer.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Probably, but has to be cheaper than the alternative.


I don't know about that. Depends on the shower pan cost, cause around here I get charged an arm and a leg for little repairs. I could see it costing more than what I could replace the pan for, depending on the unit and install.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> I don't know about that. Depends on the shower pan cost, cause around here I get charged an arm and a leg for little repairs. I could see it costing more than what I could replace the pan for, depending on the unit and install.


By the time you buy a new base, get it, drive to the job, rip out the old, change it, test it, and do not forget to add up the labor charge for not getting paid to do something else. I would hope it could be repaired cheaper.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

you can try after the clear cleaner to buff it out..after all its the just like a corvette body. Then wax it real good. The refinsh guy at my new house did that where someone messed it up


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Auto rubbing compound?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Call these guys. It is found everywhere. Not sure if it helps.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Call these guys. It is found everywhere. Not sure if it helps.


I use it all the time. It is like car wax for acrylic and fiberglass. Available at the box stores.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Auto rubbing compound?


Yep, Thats all he had and it ended up looking like new. then he hit it with car wax.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> By the time you buy a new base, get it, drive to the job, rip out the old, change it, test it, and do not forget to add up the labor charge for not getting paid to do something else. I would hope it could be repaired cheaper.


I'm thinking more in the context of new construction where I'm probably back a couple more times before drywall, and I get prepaid delivery. I know the last time I had to have repair work done it was close to what I could have just switched it out for. 

Maybe I just need to find a better priced repair man.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Paint the whole tub with primer so the spots are less noticeable. You can thank me later.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the reason why I only use clear primer on trim work


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Blame the painter or the guy that doesn't speak English


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> My son put a can of primer of all places in a white fiberglass shower pan. Yeh. Thats right. Purple dots. Anyone ever find a way to remove the primer from tubs/showers?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Probably not


I'm with the clear primer but know that the gelcoat will probably be screwed. On a side note, if not using purple primer in such areas has been discussed with your son, I believe a swift chop to the Adams apple is in order. If this is not something he knew then he should probably chop you in the Adams Apple for lack of training. Either way someone needs chopped . LOL :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> I'm with the clear primer but know that the gelcoat will probably be screwed. On a side note, if not using purple primer in such areas has been discussed with your son, I believe a swift chop to the Adams apple is in order. If this is not something he knew then he should probably chop you in the Adams Apple for lack of training. Either way someone needs chopped . LOL :thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Ive used clear primer with no ill effects to the gel coat.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

A small dab of just regular ole pvc glue works too. And wipe it up of course


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

A match and some gasoline. I promise you they will not notice the purple primer.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> A match and some gasoline. I promise you they will not notice the purple primer.


A match and more primer. Why use gasoline


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

dclarke said:


> A match and more primer. Why use gasoline


Figured after the fireball no one would care.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Add some primer to styrofoam first. That's a nasty fire that doesn't go out easily.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

dclarke said:


> Add some primer to styrofoam first. That's a nasty fire that doesn't go out easily.


That is so true. It's fun though.


----------

